# Free free free tanks lots of free tanks



## BC_BUDDAH (Oct 1, 2010)

all gone. thanks everybody.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Free BUMP for you!! Too bad.. can't take em all! =)


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man, you have no idea how tempting this is for me. Too bad I don't have the space for all the tanks, and you're all the way in Richmond. If the person who picks up all three wants to give me the 5g... you know, just putting it out there lol  

Anyways, free bump for an awesome deal.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW! Free BUMP for you!! Too bad.. can't take em all! =)


Me too.....


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I would take all but you are to far away from me .

Free Bump


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are gone now


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> They are gone now


Sorry to derail, but LOL, maybe that's actually a good thing for all of us?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Sorry to derail, but LOL, maybe that's actually a good thing for all of us?


lol your probably right , i was just going to keep one and give the others away here.Anyway, good karma to BC_BUDDAH for his generosity


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHAHA! Read the username of who posted on this thread so far! Every single one of us are known to have multiple tanks already to begin with LOL!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Please close this ad if it's already given away. If not, cheers to you for giving free tanks man.

Definitely good karma!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I called he said they were already gone, they were on CL in the free section too ,so I'm sure they are history now


----------



## BC_BUDDAH (Oct 1, 2010)

all gone, within moments. please close thread


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Buddah.


----------

